# My Aggregate Is 77.1 %



## Arslanamin (Aug 14, 2013)

Salam,

My aggregate is 77.1 percent and i want admission in any private medical college in Lahore.. Please help me out where should i apply? I don't want to lose my this year seriously please


----------



## Aiman Shahbaz (Sep 29, 2013)

apply to FMH and sharif and islamic, fauji


----------



## gull andaam (Sep 26, 2013)

Arslanamin said:


> Salam,
> 
> My aggregate is 77.1 percent and i want admission in any private medical college in Lahore.. Please help me out where should i apply? I don't want to lose my this year seriously please


mine is also 77.1 % 

- - - Updated - - -



Aiman Shahbaz said:


> apply to FMH and sharif and islamic, fauji


fauji means? fauji foundation rawalpindi?


----------



## Aiman Shahbaz (Sep 29, 2013)

yeahh you got right  fauji foundation


----------



## zainyr (Mar 6, 2013)

you have a good chance in fmh lmdc sharef akhtar saeed medical college.. my aggrigate is same


----------



## meher (Oct 8, 2013)

same here


----------



## zainyr (Mar 6, 2013)

why are you all freaking out 77 is not a bad score for private medical colleges. correct me if i am wrong


----------



## meher (Oct 8, 2013)

its 76.94 to b exact. n i wnt to get into lmdc...what if thy don't take me...freaking out..i don't wanna repeat


----------



## zainyr (Mar 6, 2013)

lmdc and fmh is sure for you . also apply to akhtar saeed to be extra safe


----------



## meher (Oct 8, 2013)

akhtar saeed is fazool...if i dnt get into lmde or fmh ...i dnt knw wht will happen ..i hope i get in 

- - - Updated - - -

i had an A* in english in o'levls n in fsc he gave me 65/100....no wonder my merit isnt high..fazool fsc ..i gave my paprs for rechecking but my marks remained the same

- - - Updated - - -

the examiner had underlined my correct senteces as if there were grammer mistakes...the examiner knws nthng abt englsh ...


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

mine is also 77%


----------



## zainyr (Mar 6, 2013)

i have consulted a number of professors and they all say akhtar saeed is good and is a very professional college with great clinical side .


----------



## meher (Oct 8, 2013)

really zainyr?? i think repeating is a bettr option thn going to a private college othr thn lmdc,cmh.fmh


----------



## zainyr (Mar 6, 2013)

repeating once is better but you should be focused


----------



## apicomb (Sep 29, 2013)

apply to FUMC along with FMDC, Riphah and Al-Nafees Medical College(Isra University)


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

Nope...
if ur definitely going private than no point repeating,
get in where u can.


----------



## Aiman Shahbaz (Sep 29, 2013)

akhtar saeed is okk because its first batch is not out so we don't know how's it is :/


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

closing merit for Riphah previously?


----------



## duckling (Sep 26, 2013)

a person graduate from fmh or akhter saeed.......what is the difference guyz


----------



## Aiman Shahbaz (Sep 29, 2013)

difference is that one is graduated from FMH and other is from akhtar saeed lol


----------



## meher (Oct 8, 2013)

duckling...its the job n practical life whch wil b affectd latr,,...so u need to go for the good college...fmh is betr thn akhtr saeed


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

hi guys ... fmh has its own aptitude test and it test carry 12.5% of your total agregate until we get test how could you make your agregate.. my mcat agregate is 77.. is fmh test easy or what they ask in test anyone who has given that test help me all  :red:

- - - Updated - - -

where is akhtar saeed college location.. i dont get it

- - - Updated - - -

where is akhtar saeed college location.. i dont get it


----------



## jiasajid (Sep 24, 2013)

AKHTER SAEED medical college is located in BAHRIA TOWN, LAHORE.

- - - Updated - - -

But there fee is way too high, i wanted to go there since it's like 15 min away from where I live 
First Year is like 8 lac something
and the rest of the four years will be 7 lac something 

Other med colleges are a bit cheaper, Akhter Saeed is expensive because it's located in BAHRIA TOWN.


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

uufffffff thats too much and very very far from my side


----------



## duckling (Sep 26, 2013)

really???? in what way.....

- - - Updated - - -



meher said:


> duckling...its the job n practical life whch wil b affectd latr,,...so u need to go for the good college...fmh is betr thn akhtr saeed


really????....in what way.....


----------



## Aiman Shahbaz (Sep 29, 2013)

@duckling in every way  fmh is on SHADMAN ROAD... and akhtar saeed in bahria town ..... 2ndly akhtar saeed fee is too much ..... akhtar saeed is new even its first batch is not in market  so we don't know how is it  fmh its name is so familier for everyone so to study in a known institute is much better than a new ones... lmdc cmh all are consider good ?? why?? because these are old ones and old is gold .... new ones are silverrr (chona b laga sakty hain )


----------



## Iqra Ahmed (Sep 21, 2013)

is really repeating is gud m amazed


----------



## Aiman Shahbaz (Sep 29, 2013)

Iqra Ahmed said:


> is really repeating is gud m amazed


yes g


----------



## duckling (Sep 26, 2013)

Aiman Shahbaz said:


> @duckling in every way  fmh is on SHADMAN ROAD... and akhtar saeed in bahria town ..... 2ndly akhtar saeed fee is too much ..... akhtar saeed is new even its first batch is not in market  so we don't know how is it  fmh its name is so familier for everyone so to study in a known institute is much better than a new ones... lmdc cmh all are consider good ?? why?? because these are old ones and old is gold .... new ones are silverrr (chona b laga sakty hain )


hmm considering these facts u are right....some people say that people graduate from less popular colleges remain jobless..is it true???do u know about it


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

no DOCTOR remains jobless,
get the degree from ANYWHERE and u have pretty much made ur life.

ummm... 
if one can get into good medical college thats commendable and has its perks,
but if u cant get into the likes of fmh and cmh, its not a threat to your profession,
you just happen to get a slight edge with a good med colg,

if not a renowned one,
it wont hurt.


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

FMH and lmdc are my first options, but lets say they don't work out, how would you rank, central park, rashid latif and contiental medical college?


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

Rashid Latif bags the trophy among these.

- - - Updated - - -

actually central holds a close tie.


----------



## duckling (Sep 26, 2013)

hmm thankx fr clarifyng


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

central park is better than rashid latif...


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

Crypt said:


> Rashid Latif bags the trophy among these.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> actually central holds a close tie.


For my family it has come down to distance. If Central Park is closer to my place than Rashid Latif, should I go for Central Park? Also Continental is actually the closest, but I haven't even heard of it before, and don't think its wise chosing it over Central. Am I right?


----------



## Aiman Shahbaz (Sep 29, 2013)

duckling said:


> hmm considering these facts u are right....some people say that people graduate from less popular colleges remain jobless..is it true???do u know about it


dear don't take tension about job .... go in medical college .... be among top students... job demands quality and quality is inside everyone  ppsc offers 400 seats of MBBS every year (no matter where you studied ) only they need YOur MBBS degree recognized from PMDC .... its totally merit based.... go ahead and struggle which makes you perfect 

- - - Updated - - -

what about BDS guys ? do you think its good as MBBS is? i know there is no Comparison between MBBS and BDS ?? i mean ppsc offers 400 seats for MBBS what about BDS ? about BDS jobs can anybody plz guide me ??


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

zara13 said:


> For my family it has come down to distance. If Central Park is closer to my place than Rashid Latif, should I go for Central Park? Also Continental is actually the closest, but I haven't even heard of it before, and don't think its wise chosing it over Central. Am I right?


ur right undoubtedly...
if Central's close..go for it.


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

Crypt said:


> ur right undoubtedly...
> if Central's close..go for it.


Thanks!


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

hey how about uol medicine and densitry college.. how is it that what is better fmh or uol ??? and reason too like a bigboss style :cool!:


----------



## Aiman Shahbaz (Sep 29, 2013)

saske khan said:


> hey how about uol medicine and densitry college.. how is it that what is better fmh or uol ??? and reason too like a bigboss style :cool!:


hhahha love your question


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

saske khan said:


> hey how about uol medicine and densitry college.. how is it that what is better fmh or uol ??? and reason too like a bigboss style :cool!:


a difference as great as u can think and nearly for all the reasons that come to mind.
fmh is along established institute,
it hold a a place above most private med skuls atm.


----------



## Arslanamin (Aug 14, 2013)

What's wrong with UOL college?? I mean it is recognized by PMDC and US.. Has teaching Hospitals also.. Full Time Enjoyment
Why some people don't want to get in? What is the matter?? I am going for it with 77.1 percent boys


----------



## Lahore (Oct 15, 2013)

Do I have a chance in uol with 69% aggregate? Do they take their own test?


----------



## Arslanamin (Aug 14, 2013)

No, They are considering UHS test since last year .. Try BDS in UOL and u will get in


----------



## Lahore (Oct 15, 2013)

I hope so


----------



## tamoor (Oct 3, 2013)

Hello could anyone tell me the closing aggregate of foundation medical college.Any help would be really appreciated.


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

reallyyyyyyyyy then answer my question


----------

